
Ask HN: How mature is Julia for machine learning in 2016? - inlineint
I want to dive into machine learning (with accent on theory), but I want to use Julia instead of Python, R or Octave for it.<p>How mature is Julia for these purposes? Does anybody here actually use Julia for something?
======
optimali
The library is still more sparse than other languages, but for implementing
methods on your own there is no better alternative. Also for using existing
libraries and functions, I found pycall to be very fast and easy to use.

I also used rcall a little and while not as nice as pycall was still simple to
use and allowed access to any functionality I was interested in. I've heard
good things about ccall/Cxx but haven't had a chance to use them yet.

[http://julialang.org/teaching/](http://julialang.org/teaching/) has some
examples of where it is being used for teaching

